# HB ( Before & After )



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

```
You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
```


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've had that same problem from the beginning with East Cape... I log in and only get my foot in the door when I see that same message. Wonder how many interested guys have been turned away in the same manner. I'll bet they don't even know that their front door is so well protected....


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Bob,

Are you not able to see anything? I'm not aware of any problem so the only way to know is if someone tells me...
So, are you not able to log in?

Kevin


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Do you have to be logged in to view the ECC website?


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

I know you have to be a member to view pic's but not sure about lurking...I guess I got to ask my webmaster for the answers.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

The finish job looks great, but there is no before picture.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I just checked. You do not have to be logged in to view the site. That error code must be a problem with either the server or something.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Wonder how many interested guys have been turned away in the same manner.  I'll bet they don't even know that their front door is so well protected....


I would have to agree. Based on my experience as a forum admin, it would be my estimation that guest access is not on for attachments. This is where I would check.

This is the page I get when I go to your link and try to view one of the attachments in the post on your forum.

Jan


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Here ya go

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Great job by OCB!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

After looking at the before pictures http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ I need to change my comments from "looks great" to OMG I can't believed the job you did.  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Toasty! How about those after pix?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

direct link to video

http://www.vimeo.com/3503318


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW  Absolutely beautiful guys!!! Great Job!!!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> WOW    Absolutely beautiful guys!!! Great Job!!!


thank you for the kind words but do yourself a favor and use another word as "WOW" is already taken and Zowie sounds better....LOL!

On a serious note tank you guys as the skiff cam out better than we thought and has alot more features than it was first built.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

nice vid... wish East Cape would not hide the pix though...


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> > WOW    Absolutely beautiful guys!!! Great Job!!!
> 
> 
> thank you for the kind words but do yourself a favor and use another word as "WOW" is already taken and Zowie sounds better....LOL!
> ...


----------

